
Birthplaces of Software Developers in U.S. - spangry
http://econdataus.com/bp_sw_us.htm
======
winrid
Some states have zero India/China born developers - am I reading the second-
to-last chart correctly?

~~~
statchk
It means that the survey had zero India/China born developers in its sample.
The page links to
[https://usa.ipums.org/usa/sampdesc.shtml#us2017a](https://usa.ipums.org/usa/sampdesc.shtml#us2017a)
which states that the AMERICAN COMMUNITY SURVEY 2017 SAMPLE is a "1-in-100
national random sample of the population." Hence, the estimate of 877 software
developers in Wyoming (WY) likely comes from a sample of 9 with 6 being U.S.
born and 3 being born in a foreign country other than India or China. That's
why the counts are usually limited to a minimum of 1,000 and are usually much
higher.

~~~
TheCoelacanth
The perils of reporting a single number instead of a confidence interval.

------
psilocipher
Amazing that there are so many 2-year-old software developers, or did their
parents pre-ordain their future careers? ;)

~~~
viklove
I don't see a column for age, what are you talking about?

------
crb002
IBM in Jersey?

